# Bacon cheese burger onion rings



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok saw a post by Heavy and decided to try them out. 
Served them up on a bed of lettuce tomato with some seasoned mustard I made up.
Side of grilled home made steak fries (wasn't sure how these were going to work so had back up ready for regular frying).
 Potato prep and good hack for those of you who like fries is as follows (they are as good as McDonald's).

Peel (optional) and cut as you would for regular fries or steak style.
Dump in to a 1 to 3 ratio of boiling water and white distilled vinegar (this keeps potato firm) 5 no more than 6 on regular and 7 no more than eight on steak style.
Dry (i put them on cookie rack but you can use paper towels. 
Then place them on parchment covered (this makes removal a lot easier) cookie sheet and freeze.
Remove from sheet and place in baggies unless you are going to use them as you pull them from freezer upon removal.
What I like about this is I can make up a bunch, take what I need for the meal and have more left for another meal.
Throw them frozen into your hot oil and fry until golden brown (about 5 to 9 min).
In this case just wanted to see how they would do grilled.
Cooked on grill 25 min. Kettle was covered by lid with top vent open. They were directly over coals. I did rotate them and flip about 5 min each side. I could have grilled longer say 45 min to 1 hour (i think but still they were ok but longer time I think would have made them a little better). I also think I do prefer fried in oil.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks really good.

5 6 7 or 8 of what, minutes boiling?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks good to me. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> 5 6 7 or 8 of what, minutes boiling?


Yes minutes boiling. 
Thanks for the like.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 11, 2018)

Am going to try the fries in my air fryer. Never thought or heard of putting vinegar in the water you use to blanch the fries with. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Am going to try the fries in my air fryer. Never thought or heard of putting vinegar in the water you use to blanch the fries with. Thanks for sharing!!


oldsmoke
I think they will surprise you...though not sure how air frying will make them taste. The grilled ones are probably close to what air frying will do/taste like....though air frying might brown them better....do you spry with oil when air frying or what?


----------



## weev (Jul 11, 2018)

So you said you tried the rings but didn't say how they were ? Im interested in how they were because my daughter wants me to make them this weekend for her


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

weev said:


> So you said you tried the rings but didn't say how they were ? Im interested in how they were because my daughter wants me to make them this weekend for her


They were ok pretty decent flavor....think most of the cheese melted out though. I cook mine crispy (bacon) which may have made them a little over done an caused that.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 11, 2018)

Going to have to try the fries vinegar/water blanch then freeze trick! This should work great with the vortex too.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 11, 2018)

kit s said:


> Dump in to a 1 to 3 ratio of boiling water and white distilled vinegar



Just to check- 1 part water to 3 parts white vinegar or vice-versa?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 11, 2018)

I've tried both a vinegar blanch and a baking soda soak, I like the baking soda soak better.
But, I still prefer them without doing either, and doing them twice fried.


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I've tried both a vinegar blanch and a baking soda soak, I like the baking soda soak better.
> But, I still prefer them without doing either, and doing them twice fried.


Yea I like it that way also...never tried the baking soda soak....really doing the blanch and freeze just convenient for doing a big bunch and having them prepped for later meals.....and well they are also firmer and usually don't break or sag when you lift them.


----------



## kit s (Jul 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Just to check- 1 part water to 3 parts white vinegar or vice-versa?


no one part vinegar to 3 parts water....not sure how they would turn out it you laid them around your vortex, but directly over yes...that would work though you may have to flip them sooner


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 11, 2018)

kit s said:


> oldsmoke
> I think they will surprise you...though not sure how air frying will make them taste. The grilled ones are probably close to what air frying will do/taste like....though air frying might brown them better....do you spry with oil when air frying or what?


Yes, I do "spritz" (though not entirely sure what the difference between spritzing and spraying are) with oil before air frying to give them a little crisp on the outside. They do come out great without all the oil from a regular fryer.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 11, 2018)

Very good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 12, 2018)

Man those look decadent!
I could eat the whole batch!!!
I shouldn't be on here when I'm hungry!
I'm about ready to make a batch, cause I have all the ingredients here right now!
Al


----------

